# Panga boats by angler marine



## Breeze Fabricators

I AM EXCITED TO ANNOUNCE AN AFFILIATION WITH ANGLER MARINE.

We are offering the exciteing 22 ft. Panga design plus all boats by ANGLER MARINE. These are very well constructed Panga design with fresh water wash down, trim tabs and the bullet proof 200 HP ETEC by Evinrude.

All 2011 products with no wood and 100% hand laminated with a Limited Lifetime Warrantee on the hull!!!!


































$10,000 under MSRP @$39,890 

Call Tim Scallan @ 850 554 6172 for more information and to see the boats.


----------



## sealark

That is a great deal for that rig with a 200 e-tec. Its almost overpowered. How much does the boat weigh? and does that include the T top, trailer and what kind of steering Hy. or manual? :thumbup:


----------



## Huff

Tim;

Congrats on Angler.... Rick is an awesome rep. for Angler. He is the same rep we have for Sundance!


----------



## Burnt Drag

*Time Honored Design*

They have been using that design in the Caribbean and South America for decades. We rented one for an expedition in the Panama Canal. It easily hauled 5 full grown men and over 400lbs of survey gear at speeds to 20kts. On the way back from our site, we encounterd a thunderstorm that churned up this lake that we had to cross. The boat plowed through 3 footers like a cape horn. Best of Luck with this line of boats,Tim. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Panga Boats !!*

These boats are loaded with T Top Leaning Post, Hydraulic Steering and a special trailer by Magic Tilt built especially for Panga's!!

















Take note of the disc brake system on these trailers!!








Teleflex Hydraulic Steering!


----------



## sealark

Damn is all I can say. Do they make a 24 panga without liner?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Panga 22 and 26*

















They do make a 26 but it is a liner boat.


----------



## sealark

Wirelessly posted

I think i read (not sure if its your supplyer) that you could get a no liner 22' for a lesser price. I was just curious about the bigger ones. Thanks in any case in the future i might be interested in one.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Rolled gunnel*

I think they are cheaper. Will check and PM you in the AM. Its past closeing time in Miami.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*No liner*

Yes they do make one!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Panga*

We now have one of the boats in the water and ready for sea trails. If you are interested call me at 554 6172 to set an appointment. Tim


----------

